# Bí quyết biến mái tóc khô trở nên suôn mượt



## vietmom (3/4/18)

Chăm sóc tóc đúng cách sẽ giúp phái đẹp tạm biệt mái tóc khô xơ do thời tiết và hóa chất, từ đó sở hữu mái tóc óng mượt mà cô gái nào cũng mơ ước.

*Dưỡng ẩm cho tóc tương tự như da*
Chúng ta thường hay chú trọng dưỡng da mặt mà quên rằng mái tóc cũng cần được nâng niu, chăm sóc. Giống như da, mái tóc cũng cần được cung cấp độ ẩm cần thiết để duy trì vẻ bóng mượt.

Đắp mặt nạ ủ và dưỡng tóc bằng tinh dầu được xem là 2 cách phục hồi tóc hư tổn nhanh nhất. Tín đồ làm đẹp có thể tận dụng loại dầu xả đang dùng hoặc tìm mua những loại kem ủ để ủ tóc có chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng làm từ dầu thiên nhiên.

Tùy vào tình trạng của tóc, mà bạn có thể tìm đến các loại tinh dầu/serum dưỡng tóc phù hợp như: tinh dầu hoa cúc (làm bóng tóc), tinh chất dầu dừa (làm mềm tóc) hay dầu argan (dưỡng ẩm). Tập trung thoa dầu chủ yếu vào phần ngọn tóc, tránh phần chân tóc để ngăn ngừa gàu.

_

_
_Dưỡng tóc đúng cách đem đến mái tóc khoẻ mạnh, óng mượt từ sâu bên trong._​
*Ủ tóc tại nhà*
Không chỉ đến Salon mới có thể dưỡng tóc tốt mà bạn có thể chăm sóc tóc mình bằng cách ủ tóc tại nhà đúng cách và hiệu quả. Hãy ghi nhớ những điều này khi muốn hấp dầu cho tóc tại nhà, để nhanh chóng có một mái tóc khỏe mạnh và óng mượt.

Khi tóc bị khô xơ và tổn thương nghiêm trọng, phái đẹp nên áp dụng kiểu hấp lạnh. Kiểu này có tác dụng chữa trị khô xơ, diệt khuẩn và cung cấp thêm oxy cho tóc. Không cần phải đến salon, phái đẹp cũng có thể ủ tóc tại nhà với hiệu quả tương đương và giá thành hợp lý. 

_

_
_Bạn gái hãy chọn loại dầu hấp phải phù hợp với tóc, đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng và thực hiện đúng quy trình. Một bí quyết mà nhiều beauty blogger gợi ý đó là không dùng dầu hấp tóc có nhiều hương thơm, sau khi gội thấy tóc có vẻ nhớt mà không mượt là có quá nhiều hóa chất._​
*Cách sấy tóc không bị hư tổn*
Với nhịp sống hiện đại ngày nay, sấy tóc là cách làm tiện lợi nên được ưa chuộng hơn cả. Hơn nữa, việc sấy tóc sẽ giúp tóc có độ phồng và dễ tạo kiểu như ý.

Nhưng bên cạnh những cái lợi thì sấy tóc cũng là nguy cơ khiến tóc bị hư tổn đặc biệt là khi bạn sấy tóc ở nhiệt độ cao quá mức, nó sẽ làm tóc khô, giòn và gãy.

Khi sấy đừng để tóc ướt sũng mà luôn lau ráo tóc với một chiếc khăn bông trước đó. Bôi một chút kem dưỡng ẩm lên tóc để tạo một lớp bảo vệ cho tóc trong khi sấy. Bạn cũng không nên để máy sấy quá gần tóc, giữ chúng cách tóc ít nhất 15 cm, di chuyển máy sấy và không sấy trực tiếp ở một chỗ quá 3 giây. Hạn chế việc tóc bị khô và hư tổn bằng cách dùng tay xới tóc liên tục trong khi sấy. 

_

_
_Bạn đừng cố gắng làm khô tóc hoàn toàn với máy sấy mà hãy dừng sấy ngay khi tóc vẫn còn một chút độ ẩm._​*Sử dụng dầu dưỡng sau khi sấy tóc*
Dầu dưỡng tóc được biết đến nhưng một cách chăm sóc rất dễ dàng, nhanh chóng. Một lượng nhỏ dầu dưỡng có thể giúp tóc bạn mềm mại hơn, đồng thời chống xù rối và nhất là tạo được độ bóng tức thì. Một số loại dầu còn có khả năng giảm thời gian sấy khô hiệu quả.

Thời điểm tốt nhất để thoa dầu dưỡng là lúc tóc còn hơi ẩm. Nếu lỡ quên dùng dầu dưỡng khi tóc còn ướt, tín đồ làm đẹp có thể thoa lên tóc khô nhưng chỉ dùng một lượng ít hơn và tập trung vào phần tóc cần được phục hồi nhất . Sau đó, phái đẹp có thể dùng lược hoặc tay vuốt nhẹ để dầu dễ thẩm thấu vào bên trong.

_Nguồn: Zing_​


----------



## mai lan (3/4/18)




----------



## hiền oanh mai (26/6/20)

Dưỡng tóc đúng cách đem đến mái tóc khoẻ mạnh, óng mượt từ sâu bên trong.


----------



## phương anh (20/8/20)

Dầu dưỡng tóc được biết đến nhưng một cách chăm sóc rất dễ dàng


----------



## Hương Smile (7/5/21)

Hãy ghi nhớ những điều này khi muốn hấp dầu cho tóc tại nhà, để nhanh chóng có một mái tóc khỏe mạnh và óng mượt.


----------



## Duyên Hà (7/5/21)

Không biết dưỡng ẩm như vậy có giúp giảm rụng tóc nữa không ạ?


----------

